# So disappointed...



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a beautiful Oberon Da Vinci cover for my K2 for Christmas and it's not the right size!  The packing slip says it a K2 cover and the paper inside the cover has a K1 & K2 on it, but the cover is too small.  Guess I'll have to wait some more.  My husband got it for me and I've known it was under the tree for a couple of weeks and I couldn't wait to get it.  I told him that's what he gets for not letting me open it early! lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry!!!  But if your packing slip says K2 and you got a K1 cover, Oberon will make it right!

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Does it have corners or Velcro? The only way I can think it is to small is if it is a journal cover instead of Kindle, because the K1 is smaller than k2. How strange though, I am so sorry, I know how excited I was when I was waiting for mine. 
*cyber hugs*


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Now I'm even more disappointed!  I just went on their site to leave an email and found out that they won't be open until January 11th!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Red said:


> Does it have corners or Velcro? The only way I can think it is to small is if it is a journal cover instead of Kindle, because the K1 is smaller than k2. How strange though, I am so sorry, I know how excited I was when I was waiting for mine.
> *cyber hugs*


The cover Patra received is too small for the Kindle she has, so it if she has a K2, a K1 cover would be too small.


Betsy


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Red, I think they make covers for other readers, too.  It's a good 1/2 inch shorter than my other Oberon cover.  It doesn't come close to fitting.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a sony cover. The reason I say so is I have a K1 cover and I use it for my k2 because I didn't want to buy another on. And it fits fine. Actually, it is about 1/8 inch to big all the way around, but it is velcro. If it  had corners it would be to big to big for k1, in the corners because K1 is thicker. 
But my Sony reader is a lot smaller than k1 or k2. So I would think the Sony cover would be to small as well. Not that any of this helps, Patra, and I still send *cyberhugs*


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Patra, send them an email anyway.  That way you will already be in the queue when they get back from vacation.  It might also help to include a picture to illustrate the "not fitting" part.  It does sound like you received a Sony cover of some sort instead of a Kindle cover.  I'm sorry that you received the wrong cover, but Oberon should make it right.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They may be checking their emails. If they have another in stock they are really good about overnighting a replacement.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't wait until the 11th, I would get in the email line. They are a small company, so they probably do still check their e-mails.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Their website says they will be answering e-mails during their absence, so yes, definitely e-mail them!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Absolutely send an email right away.. that way you are not just in line but they may be able to ship the correct cover sooner since they will know it is needed for you and not a later order.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried sticking my K2 into my old K1 cover and it stuck out over the top.  The K1 is shorter than the K2, so it may be a K1 cover.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Was it an Oberon? Because I _am using an Oberon K1 (Velcro) with my K2_ and there is more than enough room on all four sides. I've not tried it with any other brand of case, however, so I don't know. The K1 case I have I purchased just after they started making them, before k2 was introduced. I suppose Oberon could have changed the dimensions of their cases since then  .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Red, 
My k2 didn't fit in my K1 cover at all.

Patra, it sounds like you've got a k1 cover. Hopefully, they'll be able to get you taken care of quickly.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Patra said:


> Now I'm even more disappointed! I just went on their site to leave an email and found out that they won't be open until January 11th!


Can't find it now, but earlier I was looking around the Oberon site and found a page that said even though they're closed for the holidays and vacation, they will be reading (and answering?) e-mail. So I'd suggest sending an e-mail now.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I emailed them this morning and they've already responded!  They said it was a K1 cover I probably received and will put me at the top of the list to be made and shipped on the 11th.  Still a little disappointed, but I was very surprised and pleased that they responded so promptly, on Christmas yet!  They will contact me again on the 11th.  I'm impressed.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Luvmy4brats, is it Velcro?  I wonder why mine fits so well?

*edited to add,  maybe it is my k1 in a k2 cover?  I have to many kindles and to many covers! 


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Red said:


> Luvmy4brats, is it Velcro? I wonder why mine fits so well?


I've tried it with both corners and Velcro. Almost fit with Velcro, but still stuck out a bit, corners didn't fit at all. They're hand made, so I expect that the measurements vary from piece to piece


----------

